# Food Safety News - 07/25/2022 Kruse trial begins Monday with jury selection



## daveomak.fs (Jul 25, 2022)

Kruse trial begins Monday with jury selection​By Dan Flynn on Jul 25, 2022 12:05 am
At Broken Arrow, OK, Blue Bell Creamery made unlimited ice cream available for the 20th Annual Taste of Summer Festival. And a 13-year-old North Texas girl gave Blue Bell the inspiration for one of its new summer flavors. Blue Bell has been making news all summer, but hardly any is about the criminal trial of... Continue Reading

Study details rare Salmonella outbreak from frozen crayfish from China​By Joe Whitworth on Jul 25, 2022 12:03 am
Researchers have provided more insight into what is thought to be the first Salmonella outbreak linked to frozen pre-cooked crayfish in dill brine. In late September 2019, the Public Health Agency of Sweden (Folkhälsomyndigheten) identified a cluster of nine patients with Salmonella Newport infections. By the end of October, there were 25 cases with onset... Continue Reading

FDA warns companies across the U.S. about import violations​By News Desk on Jul 25, 2022 12:02 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

